# Fbq2496 or anti-mode 8033c ?



## co56 (May 30, 2007)

Hi

I'm just about to buy a fbq2496 or a antimode 8033c and wonder evigt of Tham you guys would pick? I have two diy 150l subs with shive-x 12" and a passive 15" in each, powered with a tamp ta 2400.
I have never calibrated a sub before. I'm want to get the best result, don't bother in spending à couple of hours to get it good. 
Which one do you think would be best for me?

About how many hours does it take to calibrated with a fbq2496 ? I know it depends bit approx.

Thanks for a great forum


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got both (recently got the Antimode) I found that the FBQ very time consuming, but it did get the result eventually. However the antimode is just so easy to use and seems to give a better result soundwise.


----------



## co56 (May 30, 2007)

Thx for the info, i Will test and see how they work together and each one alone. Have just bought both, and now i'll have to learn how the rew works so I can calibrate the subs correctly


----------

